# REW filters into the DCX2496



## MrJulius (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm now trying to set up a hard knee house curve.

I set the target in REW. Applied the filters in REW. Now I want to get those filter settings into the DCX2496. The filter settings in REW seem different than those settings on the DCX.

REW:









DCX:









The BW60 and the Q seem to be the same function (spreading out the EQ), but seem to work opposite. Also the Q can only go up to 10 whereas one of my settings in REW is 18.

Any help is appreciated.

MrJulius


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, the DSP1124 filters don’t translate over to the DCX. Your best bet would be to use REW’s RTA feature. That would allow you to tweak your filters and see in real time the effect they have on response. My EQ also isn’t one that’s supported by REW, so that’s what I did.

BTW, did you read the “minimal EQ” section of the hard knee article? At least three of your proposed filters aren’t going to make any audible contribution.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Yeah, the DSP1124 filters don’t translate over to the DCX. Your best bet would be to use REW’s RTA feature. That would allow you to tweak your filters and see in real time the effect they have on response. My EQ also isn’t one that’s supported by REW, so that’s what I did.
> 
> BTW, did you read the “minimal EQ” section of the hard knee article? At least three of your proposed filters aren’t going to make any audible contribution.
> 
> ...


Anyone tried FBQ2496 on a DCX? It might use the same chipset for EQ. Since it is a 2496 product. I plan to get a DCX soon since I'll need one for my speakers. Unfortunately I don't have one yet to experiment on.


----------



## MrJulius (Jun 3, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Yeah, the DSP1124 filters don’t translate over to the DCX. Your best bet would be to use REW’s RTA feature. That would allow you to tweak your filters and see in real time the effect they have on response. My EQ also isn’t one that’s supported by REW, so that’s what I did.
> 
> BTW, did you read the “minimal EQ” section of the hard knee article? At least three of your proposed filters aren’t going to make any audible contribution.
> 
> ...


Wayne,
I know that less is more, I just don't know what "less" yet :dontknow:

I'll reread the article a couple more times.
If you don't mind, which filters are not helpful. Hopefully I will understand more when I read the article again.

I'll look into the RTA feature. I just got REW up and running Tuesday and used it for about 4 hours.

Thanks again,
MrJulius


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

MrJulius said:


> Wayne,
> I know that less is more, I just don't know what "less" yet :dontknow:
> 
> I'll reread the article a couple more times.
> ...


Very narrow filters and very shallow filters aren't helpful. I'd never have a filter smaller than 3db and certainly wouldn't employ an 18 Q filter. That's extremely narrow and certainly inaudbile. Minimal EQ is generally best as it keeps things simple and provides better all around EQ in room.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

MrJulius said:


> Wayne,
> I know that less is more, I just don't know what "less" yet :dontknow:


Like Isiberian said, it’s filters that are ultra-narrow and/or don’t have much boost or cut. In your case that would be Filters #2, #5 and #8, at the very least. It’s discussed in more detail in Post #2 or the article, under the section titled “How to recognize perfectly useless filters.”

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

lsiberian said:


> I'd never have a filter smaller than 3db and certainly wouldn't employ an 18 Q filter. That's extremely narrow and certainly inaudbile.


Um, that’s 18 in “BFD-speak,” not _actual_ Q. With the BFD 18 would be “18/60-octave,” which is a pretty broad filter. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Um, that’s 18 in “BFD-speak,” not _actual_ Q. With the BFD 18 would be “18/60-octave,” which is a pretty broad filter.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Yeah I noticed that they use Q that way which is a bit strange coming from winisd. 18/60 octave would certainly be a wide filter.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like the DEQ2496 filter settings may be the same as those in the DCX2496, which REW V5 beta supports, could try that.


----------

